# frozen embryo adoption



## jules100 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi never thought it might be possible for me to become a mother (my menopause started at 40 and was never right time before) But recently I heard a report on Spanish radio about the above (i live in Spain).  I Contacted clinic in Barcelona and got an appointment for the next week.  Been using patches for a week off for ultrasound tomorrow, maybe fet next week.  I'm so elated, excited, confused. My head is all over the place. Has anyone else been down this route?

Help please


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Jules

Wow fantastic!!! I have never heard of this before, but isn't that just great?!

Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!

Love Jules xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Never heard of it as well - just wanted to wish you so much luck for your road ahead ... hope everything goes well for you, and maybe you can post and tell us some more about it ....
love and sending you very good vibes for your treatment


----------

